# Spousal Permit



## 2lanie (Nov 16, 2017)

Good day, Im a new member and in need of your assistance on a few matters. Im a Zimbabwean national, I have been in SA for more than 15 years. I am married to a South African (legaly married for 3 years) ,we have 2 lovely daughter, 9 & 4 all born in SA. I have been using ZSP permit and would like to change and apply for the Spousal permit, to be able to apply for permanent after 5 years of Marriage. 

My issues are 

1) 9 years ago, I was arrested by association, the police were looking for my room mate,they arrested me as well, I was released, as they had found my room mate, I never went to prison or paid any fine. last week I got my police clearance, and its stating that I have a Fraud conviction with a 24 days conviction or sentence,What does this mean for my application? Do I tick that I have a conviction on the application form? if I do tick that I have a conviction will it give me an automatic rejection?

2) How do I apply for my spousal permit to have work endorsement, as I am currently working in S.A, I have bills to pay, mouths to feed, I can not afford to be unemployed. Which forms do I fill in?

I understand I have to go submit my forms in Zim, I have no immediate family left in Zim,I dont know where I will spend the 6 to 8 weeks waiting for the outcome, I dont know how I will take it if they reject me , because my whole life is in SA, I have been here since my teen years. This is the only home & family I have.

I will be grateful if you give me advice on the right and best way to fill-out or do this application , to avoid chances of me being declined or rejected. 

Yours
Over-stressed for Days.


----------



## Babs2 (Nov 16, 2017)

You have to contact the nearest SAPS. It means your finger print was talking during the arrest. If you don't clear the record it Will have an adverse effect on your application.


----------

